# So what about 'Scented Pellets' ?



## CanadaClinker (Feb 5, 2010)

......so I was wondering......if the pellet producers started adding a scent to the pellets, would that be another reason to buy them over another brand........ say a scent like Christmas Tree, Orange, Lavender etc. ...... some pellets have an already 'off' scent to them.......would an added scent drive you even more into a 'frenzy' to get your hands on an already good pellet....... what do you think??.... what scents would you like added? ......cc


----------



## woodsman23 (Feb 5, 2010)

Makes no sence to me  :cheese:


----------



## CanadaClinker (Feb 5, 2010)

woodsman23 said:
			
		

> Makes no sence to me  :cheese:



....  :lol:


----------



## CanadaClinker (Feb 5, 2010)

......... I know last year I got a hold of a brand of pellets that had a real strong pine tree smell and I thought "these should be great pellets"...... not!!...... they were the dirtiest pellet with tons and tons of ash..... think it was the sap in the 'bark' that I was smelling which they were making pellets from! This got me thinking how I could be 'fooled' by the smell....... cc


----------



## coloradan (Feb 5, 2010)

I wouldn't be that crazy about a pellet company adding a scent to a pellet, unless it's something natural and didn't smell too "fake".  So many of the scents out on the market today just smell so fake and artificial that it makes me want to vomit.  I'd love something that smelled "woodsy" like pine or something.  It would still have to be a good performing pellet though.


----------



## defield (Feb 5, 2010)

The Okanagans I have used, IMO, have a nice piney/Christmas tree  scent.

I have seen a couple of posts from folks that said there Okanagans smell bad, but that is not my experience.

Ranger


----------



## jtakeman (Feb 5, 2010)

I like the natural wood smell of most pellets. I burn the grilling pellets in my charcoal grill(smoke box insert) and love there smell. Hickory so far is my favorite! 

There are a few brands(not naming names either!) that had a chemical smell that might want to add a better smell to there pellets. May help sales?????

Make them smell like "beer" for the men and "spring flowers" for the ladies?


----------



## tinkabranc (Feb 5, 2010)

I prefer them the way they are now with no additives or preservatives.

Some I have tried are mored scented than others but that normally does
not influence my decision on which ones to buy unless they smell really bad.


----------



## Skippydo (Feb 5, 2010)

Could you imagine the trouble that you could get yourself into.
The wife calls my stove my second love (really my first, but she doesnt
know that) 
I could see the wife now, coming down the steps and smelling this
wonderful smell.  She would look into the furnace to make sure that
I was not hiding anybody. ;-P


----------



## hamps64 (Feb 5, 2010)

I would like a nice subtle woodsy smell (pine, lavender) but I would only buy if the price was right and the pellet burned great


----------



## SXIPro (Feb 5, 2010)

Scent of bacon. Nuff said.


----------



## Valhalla (Feb 5, 2010)

Flavor them so the woman of the house fills the hopper!


----------



## BIGISLANDHIKERS (Feb 5, 2010)

Pellet stove are a closed system so you wouldnt smell them anyways.


----------



## Dr_Drum (Feb 5, 2010)

SXIPro said:
			
		

> Scent of bacon. Nuff said.



 :lol: . . Perfect!


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Feb 5, 2010)

Dr_Drum said:
			
		

> SXIPro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How about a nice thick marinated steak being done on the grill.


----------



## hamps64 (Feb 5, 2010)

I can tell most of you are men .....even though the stove is enclosed a nice scent through the blower wouldn't hurt ..not bacon or steak..by the way I clean and fill the hopper so watch it .....


----------



## Valhalla (Feb 5, 2010)

See... there may be an opportunity here. 
Seize the moment!

I can see a focus group coming.


----------



## HEMI (Feb 5, 2010)

aren't some of the pellet companies having enough issues with quality let alone throw a scent in the mix?..............they have scented stuff you can put in the water in the kettle on the stove.........picture the look on the guys face when you pull in with your 3500 HEAVY DUTY diesel pickup and you ask for the lilac scented okies


----------



## mascoma (Feb 5, 2010)

I've seen scented things to attach to your furnace air filter... maybe hang one of those car tree air fresheners near the dist. blower intake.


----------



## CanadaClinker (Feb 5, 2010)

........bet 'roast turkey' smell would be good seller around Christmas time......cc  :lol:


----------



## tinkabranc (Feb 6, 2010)

HEMI said:
			
		

> aren't some of the pellet companies having enough issues with quality let alone throw a scent in the mix?..............they have scented stuff you can put in the water in the kettle on the stove.........picture the look on the guys face when you pull in with your 3500 HEAVY DUTY diesel pickup and you ask for the lilac scented okies



That would be too funny... :lol:


----------



## SXIPro (Feb 8, 2010)

HEMI said:
			
		

> aren't some of the pellet companies having enough issues with quality let alone throw a scent in the mix?..............they have scented stuff you can put in the water in the kettle on the stove.........picture the look on the guys face when you pull in with your 3500 HEAVY DUTY diesel pickup and you ask for the lilac scented okies



If you're driving a diesel you obviously have no sense of smell anyhow.


----------

